# bedroom plant



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

What plant you have in your bedroom?


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

a goosefoot, the others(saintpaulia, snake plant, pothos, aglaonema) had to be moved cause they weren't happy.

you know you cannot just ask a question without stating whats in yours.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I have one in my room and she is number one plant producing Oxygen inside the house.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We have two plants in our bedroom-a large fern and a rosary plant.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We have some sort of Peace Lily plant in ours.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

None.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Palm plant, and a spider plant.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

In our BR, just a spider plant. Now, I have quite a few houseplants. Most of them are in my home office. Sure, I can open a window, but when it is below 30 degrees, I don't have to....plenty of oxygen around here. I enjoy living in an environment that includes plants, so do prefer it. I brought in four different types of Basil, Oregano, Chives, Patchouli, Chocolate Mint, and Spearmint. This is for Winter cooking... My enclosed front porch is almost done (counting down the days...). That will be where my herbs will go and my largest houseplant. Wonder if a Pineapple Strawberry plant would overwinter indoors...that would be neat...


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

None in the bedroom, but I have a bunch of houseplants in other rooms. I prefer african violets and hoyas.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I love my hoya it is very old. Got some pieces from my 90 year old aunt before she passed. And she had it so long she didn't remember when she got it just that it came from her mother.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a Hoya that came from my grandmother in So. Calif. who died in '63 - plant transplants went to OR with an aunt, and now to me in CO. Does yours ever bloom?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

None now, dh always bumps them and knocks them over.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have what is called a Wandering Jew plant and a very unhappy looking African Violet.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't have none as bedroom is on north side of house and windows are pretty high up,so don't think any plants would do very good in there...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Two common ivies and one unidentified plant with long slim leaves.


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 4, 2009)

Because its winter I have to take my plants inside. But the plants I have in my bedroom that are thriving are:

Aloe, and Pothos


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

None. My "green thumb" does not extend to any indoor plants... not even the very easy to grow ones.

And LOL @ WIHH -- for oxygen we just open the window too


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Right now the only two plants we have in our bedroom are my two hibiscus plants.


----------

